

Why We've Agreed to Acquire Braintree - harryzhang
https://www.paypal-forward.com/leadership/why-weve-agreed-to-acquire-braintree/

======
orionblastar
Paypal has given some people a lot of problems and freezes their accounts for
no good reason.

Paypal makes people think they are the only way to pay and receive money on
the Internet. They are not. Paypal makes a pseudo monopoly by buying out
rivals like Braintree.

There are alternatives out there:

[http://www.greatdox.com/paypal/](http://www.greatdox.com/paypal/)

